# Terez for grouper?



## Mahiman (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone using the shimano terez rods for gags and bigger grouper?

They look nice and very light but do the have the backbone and lifting power needed? Was thinking of getting a cal star 760M blank wrapped but now wondering if the terez would do the trick?

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------

